# New Jager grip shape



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Paul is a clever one for sure. Nice looking grip.


----------



## ralluri (Mar 9, 2015)

Nice. Wish you all the best this weekend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

I second that comment, Paul is a clever guy!

I have been using similar versions on my Win&Win InnoMax risers for 2 months. Very nice feel.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

That looks really nice, especially above the throat!


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

I have one on my Sky TR-7.....I'm really liking it.

FYI....there are always Jager grips that never make the website list.....Paul is always tinkering and partnering on enhancements.

I always call Paul when I am in need of a new grip....once he knows the platform for the grip, he will throw out several versions that may work. When I called regarding my SKY he mentioned the Mel Nichols, and I bit. I didn't ask, but assumed it was developed several years ago.


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

The throat geometry gives a great angle for the hand. It's very supportive with just a slight angle on the surface. It feels "open" to me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## ralluri (Mar 9, 2015)

granite14 said:


> The throat geometry gives a great angle for the hand. It's very supportive with just a slight angle on the surface. It feels "open" to me.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I have to try it to see how it feels compared to standard grip on the Gillo G1.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuthbert (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks for all the kind words! The Designation is official as the CMS (Coach Mel Style). They are available in a number of different platforms so far. Not sure I have all of those updated on the website yet, but if you don't see it, make an inquiry and we can get you a link to order it. Shortly after I started making a few, I saw the video from Jake and thought it was really close to that geometry as well.

Paul


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Yup. Reminds me a lot of Jake's grips, but good design is good design. Just like James Loesch's grips - often what people come up with resemble his timeless design.


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

A friend of mine picked up a Jager new grip for his INNO similar to this. It was very "Jake like" more flat and with the thumb forefinger dip above the throat. It locked my hand in pretty well and seemed very repeatable. He likes it so far.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

I shot an elimination round with an acquaintance in Canada a couple weeks ago. I checked his out and it has a slightly rounded palm which I thought would take some getting use to, but then he shot nine tens in a row with it to my... not tens. It was over quick.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

“Flat grips are a mistake”.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

theminoritydude said:


> “Flat grips are a mistake”.


Said no one ever. 

However serious question since I notice that some W&W grips also have a slightly rounded palm "hump". The AXT not so much, but others are noticeable. 

Question is what is the proper placement of the palm section? Do you seat the grip between the ulna and radius bones?


----------



## wheelistadlock4 (May 22, 2014)

I wouldn't want to be held accountable for identifying the bones, but I have a JAGER grip on my WW Winex that I love. My best shots are when I visualize and feel the pressure on my hand at the grip going straight up and down and pushing slightly forward to the target, from just inside the thumb pad to the bottom of the palm pad. It makes a straight line. push to the target. When I do that I have good result and the bow balances out nicely on its own post shot.


----------



## BlasterMcMassiv (Aug 20, 2018)

Love the high grips


----------

